# Woods from Costa Rica



## DaveHawk (Jan 14, 2019)

I picked this chart up when wife and visited.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 14, 2019)

Never heard of most of these species. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 14, 2019)

Nice score Dave,

They all look correct accept I question #5. Being very similar to 'Osage orange', I know it darkens, just seemed to have way, way more patina then what the other woods were showing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 14, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Never heard of most of these species. Chuck



Chuck, sure you have, you just need to say it in English. 1. Cocobolo, 2. Lignum vitae, 3.Purple heart, 4. No wood?5. Argentine osage, 6. Yellow dante, /Bully (has a new Genus name) 7. Granadillo and other names, 8. Ipe, 9. Goncalo alves, 10. Jatoba, 11. Santos mahogany, 12. Monkey pod (genus changed twice), 13. Well, one I don't have and am not familiar with this one. So I bet you know at least half of those woods...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Jan 14, 2019)

#4 ? Lol kind like #13


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 14, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Chuck, sure you have, you just need to say it in English. 1. Cocobolo, 2. Lignum vitae, 3.Purple heart, 4. No wood?5. Argentine osage, 6. Yellow dante, /Bully (has a new Genus name) 7. Granadillo and other names, 8. Ipe, 9. Goncalo alves, 10. Jatoba, 11. Santos mahogany, 12. Monkey pod (genus changed twice), 13. Well, one I don't have and am not familiar with this one. So I bet you know at least half of those woods...


Now that you put it in English, I AM familiar with all but #6. Thanks for the interpretation! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2019)

DaveHawk said:


> #4 ? Lol kind like #13



I failed to ask, did you make any wood source contacts that you could get wood from or help answer questions when dealing with Central American woods?


----------



## DaveHawk (Jan 16, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I failed to ask, did you make any wood source contacts that you could get wood from or help answer questions when dealing with Central American woods?


a friend has a house down there, I'll ask him If he can find someone I can deal with.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2019)

DaveHawk said:


> a friend has a house down there, I'll ask him If he can find someone I can deal with.



That sounds great, I deal with you, you deal with him and so on. Always some sort of 'dealing' going on down there....

Ok Dave, On a serious note, if you do score a solid contact to supply wood, I do not have any of #6. now known as _Sideroxylon capiri_. I don't have #7. _Platymiscium pleiostachyum_ either, but being an endangered species in Costa Rica, I might not want to ask for any. I don't have any of #13. either.

Thanks...


----------



## DaveHawk (Jan 17, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> That sounds great, I deal with you, you deal with him and so on. Always some sort of 'dealing' going on down there....
> 
> Ok Dave, On a serious note, if you do score a solid contact to supply wood, I do not have any of #6. now known as _Sideroxylon capiri_. I don't have #7. _Platymiscium pleiostachyum_ either, but being an endangered species in Costa Rica, I might not want to ask for any. I don't have any of #13. either.
> 
> Thanks...


PEET, Just talked with my friend and there's a whole family of 5 brothers in the lumber business he's known for years. So we'll see.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 22, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Never heard of most of these species. Chuck


Probably because a lot of them go by common names in the US that are different than the ones used in that chart.

for example, "ron ron" is goncalo alves, "cristobal" is granadillo, "cenezaro" is guanacaste, etc (also, several of the botanical names are spelled differently in the chart than they are in the standard English language references --- not that Latin names would be correctly spelled differently in other non-English countries)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scott Carter (Feb 9, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> That sounds great, I deal with you, you deal with him and so on. Always some sort of 'dealing' going on down there....
> 
> Ok Dave, On a serious note, if you do score a solid contact to supply wood, I do not have any of #6. now known as _Sideroxylon capiri_. I don't have #7. _Platymiscium pleiostachyum_ either, but being an endangered species in Costa Rica, I might not want to ask for any. I don't have any of #13. either.
> 
> Thanks...


As far as #13, Nispero is a common name here in Panama as well. I happen to have a few blocks in my pile that are labeled Nispero. As of now, I haven't pulled any out for inspection or end grain identification, but I can yank a piece out and take a look if you are interested. My issue is that I didn't find a whole lot of information on Nispero at Paul's site or Wood Database to even know if what I have labeled as Nispero is in fact what is shown on the board above. If you want, I can post a face grain and end grain shot in a couple of days to see if it is something you are interested in. If it is a good piece for you, I'll send you a sample for your collection when I am in the US in April.


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2019)

Scott Carter said:


> As far as #13, Nispero is a common name here in Panama as well. I happen to have a few blocks in my pile that are labeled Nispero. As of now, I haven't pulled any out for inspection or end grain identification, but I can yank a piece out and take a look if you are interested. My issue is that I didn't find a whole lot of information on Nispero at Paul's site or Wood Database to even know if what I have labeled as Nispero is in fact what is shown on the board above. If you want, I can post a face grain and end grain shot in a couple of days to see if it is something you are interested in. If it is a good piece for you, I'll send you a sample for your collection when I am in the US in April.


My database has irachiricana (costa rica) = Humiriastrum diguense and no other name for that species. I don't have the names nispero or medlar for it and in any case it's WAY too obscure for my wood ID site.


----------



## Scott Carter (Feb 14, 2019)

phinds said:


> My database has irachiricana (costa rica) = Humiriastrum diguense and no other name for that species. I don't have the names nispero or medlar for it and in any case it's WAY too obscure for my wood ID site.


I pulled a block of what I had that was labeled as Nispero and cut off a piece. It is a match for what I (actually Paul in a previous post) had previously identified as Bulletwood (Sapodilla?). I looked up Nispero on "The Plant List" and it shows that it is a synonym for Manilkara zapota which also fits with the Bulletwood or a close relative. It would appear that either Nispero here in Panama is different than Costa Rica, there are multiple Nisperos in this region, or the scientific name above is incorrect. Whatever the answer, my Nispero isn't anything unique. However, it is a pretty wood to work with...just finished a 10ft wide window for my kitchen using this wood and it works/finishes really nice.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 14, 2019)

@Scott Carter 

You are correct, multiple 'Nisperos'. Nispero refers to fruit trees in general, see Wiki below





_Humiriastrum diguense _is the scientific name (Latin name) for the #13 wood as it is called in Costa Rica. Other places call it 'Corocito'. And yes, 'Bulletwood' is used for several tree names also. I think of _ Manilkara bidentata_, in common trade 'Bulletwood' or 'Massaranduba'.


----------

